# Food For Thought



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever fed thier Oto's veggies? I was reading about giving them some celery, but not to leave it in thier for more than 3 days. I just put a small 2 inch stalk in the tank for two otos. I just got them about 4 days ago and they did a great job on cleaning the algae already.
I threw down some algae wafers last night and they were gone this morning but when I threw a couple in tonight I found out that my Molly's are the real reason they were gone.


How have veggies worked for you and what other types of veggies have you used?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed mine zucchini and cucumbers.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Mine won't touch veggies or algae wafers. I just have to make sure they have enough algae to eat...which they always do. My ottos are very picky.

Try zucchini....I've heard that alot of plecos and some ottos like that. I haven't had any luck though.

BTW bcpatti....your rams are very nice!


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Bad News*

Well, It looks like my one oto's died. I only had him for about 5 days. We found it inside one of the ornaments. I am going to be checking my water levels, but my other oto is completely fine so I am thinking it might have been sick.
I am also scared to get another one just in case my water is bad. Yet, I feel bad there is only one in the tank.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Make sure there is enough algae to go around. If it looks like there isn't, you can get a rock or ornament and sit in water in direct sunlight. That will grow algae instantly.

Is your tank planted? They seem to do better in planted tanks (more algae I guess).

Also, when choosing ottos at the LFS, pick the fattest ones you see. They will most likely be the healthiest.

Check your water and make sure everything is in check. And then go buy more. I'd buy a few...because its likely atleast one won't survive. That's how it usually goes with ottos. I've managed to keep my latest bunch alive though. I made sure I got the fatter ones.

If you decide not to get any more, I think your one will be fine. I had 2 in my 10g, but one died. The remaining one has been on his own for about a month and he's just as happy as he could be.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had several otos over the past few years and it seems that a lot of them are starving because they do not learn that zucchini and cucumbers are food. Once you got one of them to eat it, the others will learn from him. Buy an otos from a place where they feed them vegetables so he had the chance to learn or buy a few. It seems they go by "what I don't know, I don't eat" and if there is not enough algae they could very well just starve to death.


----------

